# Winter Park's Ski Train coming back



## stntylr (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks like the Ski Train will be returning this year.

Link


----------



## electricron (Aug 27, 2010)

stntylr said:


> It looks like the Ski Train will be returning this year.
> 
> Link


It's not returning. UP wanted Amtrak to operate the ski train, Amtrak wanted 10 times the insurance coverage than the rest of D&RGS has.

Maybe a taxpayer subsidized ski train can return, but not a private one because the insurance costs are now too large to make the ski train profitable.


----------

